# my new boxbike



## chairthruster (Dec 17, 2004)

arriving in a day or two just about fully assembled on a freight pallet 

2011 JoeBike Box Bike with all of the fixings... custom extra wide box, BB7 disc up front, Nuvinci N360 rear hub with Shimano IB80 roller brake, etc. 

I can't wait to take it for a spin this weekend to the farmers market and back with 80 lbs of kids in the front and panniers loaded with groceries. Won't even come close to its cargo + rider capacity rating of 400 lbs!

Folks at Joe Bike in portland have been exceptional to deal with. Truly a white glove experience thus far. Knock on wood everything arrives A-OK. I will post an update following some ride time.


----------



## Agent Koala (Feb 17, 2011)

Sounds good !
Have fun with it !


----------



## kdc1956 (Feb 5, 2010)

Well how does it ride?I like the look of it they make some pretty good bikes maybe a little odd looking for some but I think they are cool.You can take off the box and haul a lot of heavy stuff with it as I have seen a few videos on this bike.Update as you can.


----------



## deepat (Sep 9, 2011)

Enjoy!


----------



## chairthruster (Dec 17, 2004)

kdc1956 said:


> Well how does it ride?I like the look of it they make some pretty good bikes maybe a little odd looking for some but I think they are cool.You can take off the box and haul a lot of heavy stuff with it as I have seen a few videos on this bike.Update as you can.


I'm amazed at how well it does ride. The nuvinci internal hub is very smooth, and offers a wide range of gearing. I live in the midst of some steep hills and am able to barely clear them when loaded with two kids and a week's worth of farmer's market shopping. The bike itself is very easy to handle, steer. Amazingly so actually, considering how much weight being shlepped. And I agree - odd looking for sure! Every time I am out with it, I get a few people asking questions, honking etc. I just received my custom fab rain canopy in the mail last night and look forward to trying that out as well, now that we are finally getting some rain here. Kids sure like the boxbike as well! Here's a pic of them geared up ready for a ride, and a phone pic while rolling thru the hood, with our third 'kid' trotting along side.


----------



## Roosters (May 3, 2011)

Cool, I'm interested in a pic of it with the rain protection. 
I bet you get green points from the farmer's market people.


----------



## kdc1956 (Feb 5, 2010)

Yep the kids sure look happy.That bike is so cool looking.I'm like Roosters I want to see a pic with the rain protection on it too.Happy riding...


----------



## BeastRider (Oct 20, 2011)

Looks like a fun ride!!!!! And the kids appear to be having a great time as well. I love the ""Hurry up and take the picture"" look too!!!!!


----------



## chairthruster (Dec 17, 2004)

*with the rain canopy*

sorry for the delay, thanks for the continued interest! Here's a pic with the custom rain canopy (stitched up by Blaq designs in Portland). Works pretty slick. Not as elegant as some designs which can be collapsed and stored while riding, but as long as you make the call to use it or not when you head out, you are good, and it does the job. Boys love the hi visibility. I'll let you try to guess when the photo was taken


----------



## BeastRider (Oct 20, 2011)

GREAT setup!!!!! If I had kids I would certainly be considering a similar setup...

And...let me guess.....HALLOWEEN?????.....


----------



## S4RINGS (Mar 25, 2011)

sweet


----------



## obkook (Feb 21, 2012)

Really nice! I need to find somewhere I can test ride these...


----------



## YouAin'tGotJack (Jan 23, 2012)

LOVE IT! Congrats!


----------



## Grk224 (Mar 25, 2012)

haha, That's awesome! I love the wood


----------



## PretendGentleman (May 24, 2011)

that's awesome, i wish there was a gigantic version that i could ride around in and have a giant person pedal for me! if only i were a rich man...


----------



## chairthruster (Dec 17, 2004)

^^^^ I'm pretty sure the bench seat can hold one adult and a collection of beverages.... not that I've personally tried that.


----------



## PretendGentleman (May 24, 2011)

chairthruster said:


> ^^^^ I'm pretty sure the bench seat can hold one adult and a collection of beverages.... not that I've personally tried that.


ah, so hire a bartender for your next tweed ride, and bring him along to keep you properly "hydrated"


----------

